# Spray Can Paint Trigger



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I watched an episode of Working on the Railroad (DIY network), and was amazed at a simple tool that makes it easier to use a spray paint can. 

Looking online I found what the thing was, a spray trigger. Here's a link to one: 

Spray Trigger 

Has anyone here used these before? Do they work well? Is there a preferred brand out there? How well does the trigger stay connected to the can while painting? 

Since we use a lot of  Krylon matte finish I bet a device like this might come in handy.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have a fat index finger the spray trigger will help keep you from painting the tip of it. I felt like I had less control over the spray pattern, but it was easier to hold the can. The trigger I had was an el-cheap-o that I got at the hardware store and I had some trouble getting it to stay attached to the can if I got carried away with swinging the can back and forth over a large area, maybe not a problem with a better unit or if spraying in a small area.


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Use one of the paint triggers all the time, wouldn't go any other way. Don't have to worry about painting the tip of the finger and your finger doesn't get sore from pressing down the spray button on the can if you are doing a lot of painting. Just have to make sure that it is spraying in the right direction when you first spray...sometimes the trigger has a bad habit of rotating around on the spray can( least mine does)...not nice when it sprays somewhere other than where you are expecting it to....kinda messy! 

Garry NCGRR


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wally world has them, allso HD 
Richard


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

I use them. I recommend them.  

Brian B.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I found one at a garage sale a few years back. Never paint without it now.  

Dave


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey guys, try Harbor Freight, I have a couple I bought about 7-9 years ago when I still lived on the Left Coast, luv 'em, and like the others said sure saves the the index finger 

Noel Thomas


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK....I'm on the hunt for these things (can't have too many tools). I've found two kinds. One replaces the spray tip on the top of a can and the paint actually goes through the "trigger" gizmo you buy. The other (sold by Krylon) just pushes the existing spreay tip down. 
Any opinion on which is better?


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 04/12/2008 7:15 PM
OK....I'm on the hunt for these things (can't have too many tools). I've found two kinds. One replaces the spray tip on the top of a can and the paint actually goes through the "trigger" gizmo you buy. The other (sold by Krylon) just pushes the existing spreay tip down. 
Any opinion on which is better?





Don't know about the first type but the second has always worked for me. Although I suspect a product that substituted for the 'top' would be easier to clean and wouldn't stop up with only 1/2 a can used. 

Dave


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Have to go out and get one of these for sure.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a number of Krylon spray cans. After painting I turn it upside down and spray to clear the paint out of the nozzle, and then drop the nozzle in a small jar of Acetone. Unlike other plastics the nozzles don’t melt, but they do stay clog free.


----------

